# Flickershads



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

10 Flickershads size 5 for sale. Some will need new hooks. $20 pick up in the Marion area.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sold to Duck1. Please close. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

